# car treasure hunt



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

right girls need some tips and advice..
i am hoping to do a car treasure hunt starting and finishing at our local pub
thats as far as i got lol     
have any of you done one or run one?
how did you start it and did you need permission/licence for running it ?
i just really enjoyed the ones i have been on and havent seen them about for years so i thought id do one ..i have these crazy ideas now then


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have done and run loads of car treasure hunts   I used to be venture scout/leader/St John Ambulance/youth leader  
You don't need any permissions or anything, only if part of it is going onto private land etc.

You just need to know your local area, there are 2 ways I have done them.
1)  Ask questions so the answers prove they been there, like 'how many legs does the water tower in X village have' 'what colour door does the X house have' (this one you either have to know them or ask, as everyone will be looking at their door  ) 'whats the telephone number of the x takeaway/shop (we used to ask the number of the telephone box, but you can't find any now  )
2)  If you have enough volunteers only. You need to think of clues to direct people to the next stop, once they get to that stop where the volunteer is, you give them another clue to the next stop.....and so on, and so on. 

If you need any more ideas etc just shout
Xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Treasure Hunts are so much fun. I work with a youth group too and last year we decided to do a scavenger hunt, rather than a treasure hunt. 
The teams were given  a list of things to collect and some items had to be photographed (Easy with camera phones) and first team back to base with all items were the winners. 

We had a mystery spot, which meant the teams had to find something unusual and original and bring it back. The judges decided the winner of that. Great fun. 

The clues spelt out the name of the group iykwim: 
Moss
Apple etc. 

Hope this makes sense!


----------

